# Bernd Horn



## tomahawk6 (4 Dec 2010)

A lad on LF has COL Horn has an instructor at Norwhich University. I did a little googlefu on Horn and he seems to be quite a guy.

http://lightfighter.net/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/5436084761/m/89520075563


----------



## George Wallace (4 Dec 2010)

Yes, he is.  He has collaborated with Michel Wyczynski on several books covering the history of Canada's Airborne Forces.


----------



## Task (4 Dec 2010)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> A lad on LF has COL Horn has an instructor at Norwhich University. I did a little googlefu on Horn and he seems to be quite a guy.
> 
> http://lightfighter.net/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/5436084761/m/89520075563



Is there a way to see he link without becoming  a member?


----------



## Michael OLeary (4 Dec 2010)

Service bio here:

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dsa-dns/sa-ns/ab/sobv-vbos-eng.asp?mAction=View&mBiographyID=950


----------



## tomahawk6 (4 Dec 2010)

Task said:
			
		

> Is there a way to see he link without becoming  a member?



Probably not. Here's the thread starter by Dan Kemp.



> I've got him this semester as my instructor for Norwich's Military History 530, the strategic thought and theory course.
> 
> "Upon graduation I joined the Canadian Armed Forces as an infantry officer. I have commanded at the sub-unit and unit level, and held key appointments in operational units and formations, as well as at our National Defence Headquarters. I commanded 3 Commando, the Canadian Airborne Regiment, the 1st Battalion The Royal Canadian Regiment, was Deputy Commander of the Canadian Special Operations Forces Command and currently I am Chief of Staff of Strategic Training Education Programs at the Canadian Defence Academy in Kingston, Ontario. I have served operationally in Cyprus, the former Yugoslavia, Rwanda and Afghanistan."
> 
> ...



I added this:

http://www.cdnabbrotherhood.ca/military-news/5/article-5140.html

48th Regulator added his official bio.

Dan Kemp responds to our posts.



> It's going to be a tough ten weeks. I'm going to have to get a copy of his book.
> 
> Thanks for the info, guys.


----------



## Dog Walker (5 Dec 2010)

Bernd Horn has written a number of books as can be seen on the chapters. indigo site. 

http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/books/35/search/?sc=Bernd+Horn&sf=Author

His most recent book is “No Lack of Courage: Operation Medusa, Afghanistan” published this pass October.


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Dec 2010)

I've never served under his command, but I have met him.  My daughter bought me his book "Establishing a Legacy".  I felt odd asking a Colonel for his autograph, but I did get my book signed by him.  It was a pleasure to meet him.


----------



## Wookilar (6 Dec 2010)

Excellent presenter, been fortunate to sit through a few presentations in the course of a few years. I find his books are a good read, but mostly a bit above my current level (I'm working on it).

Wook


----------



## muffin (6 Dec 2010)

He's my COS right now  I think he's just what we need around here


----------

